# Homelite brush cutter Q's



## Flat47 (Aug 22, 2014)

Got a Homelite PBC 4000 brush cutter in need of a recoil. Anybody have a parts unit I can buy one off of or have a parts source? Didn't find much on-line
Is this a re-badged unit or did Homelite make there own stuff? Hoping maybe I can grab parts off of some other brand since it kind of looks like a Toro or Ryobli.


----------

